# kingfish



## chillas (May 9, 2006)

Not the most glamourous topic... but, I've never fished for kingies. It sounds like they are abundant and would be a good way to spend a morning with my son. I hear they're good eating too. Any experts out there? From what I know - use a small piece of bloodworm on a small hook. Bottom or bobber? High tide? Is there a size or number limit? Any advice would be greatly appreciated - I'll be down the shore (Cape May/Villas/WW area) next week from 7/27-8/2. Thanks!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Chillas, 

Not sure about NJ regulations for whiting/kingfish/seamullet/roundheads but I'm sure you can find out with a web search. As for catching them, you can use a 2/0 hook with bloodworms or Fishbites, cut bait works well also. Fish on the bottom using a hi-lo rig. Hope this helps!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Chillas*

Welcome. The best kingfish spot is in north wildwood along second street at the sea wall. bait of choice should be blood worms.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Northern Kingfish*

There is no size limit to the Northern King fish. As a rule of thumb for me anything under 12 inches I toss back.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

when the water hits 65,save yourself some money and use fish bites or gulp.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I agree. Bloods are just way too expensive.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I use a double bottom rig with size 6 hooks and about 1/2 pieces of FBBW


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*king fish*

kingfish are loads of fun!!!
fight a fish thats 5 X there size.
very good eating. and beleave me i know how to eat!!!
i also use the 12 in. rule of thumb.
fish bites work very well.
you don,t have cast very far. most times they be in tite at hight tide.
great for keeping kids busey.
save a few heads!!! make good bait for bass/blues/and sharks.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Got a couple at the point (State Park) last week, but Ruddedogg knows best, so try Wildwood.

Excellent eating ... had a few for a mid-day snack a few weeks ago in NC (they call 'em sea mullet down there). Lots of meat on them ... a 12" king as more meat than most other fish of similar length.

Another thing to do with the kids ... try little spoons at Sunset beach ... saw kids catching lots of small croaker there last week.


----------

